# Black pop rivets



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone know where I can buy a bunch of them? I was changing my brakes the other weekend and noticed I'm missing a few in the wheel well. I also need to replace a few I messed up when I removed the trunk lining.

Anyway... I've been looking all over and can't see to find them. I found some similar ones at the local Lowes but I'd like them all to match so the OEM rivets would be perfect.


Thanks!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Check with your local parts store ie Advance Auto or Autozone. They have them in a slide out drawer behind the counter possibly.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I know this sounds odd but the home depot by me carries them in the hardware department in the drawers title automotive.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you remove one for a sample, just go for a matchup at the stores suggested......otherwise, just get a few from your dealer....no sample needed, just where found.

Rob


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought 100 x Car Auto Plastic Push Fastener Rivets Black for 9mm Dia Hole on eBay for $11.99 shipped. They've gone up some $, but they fit perfectly. Also check out Clips and Fasteners. They have some of the other Cruze specific fasteners, but I didn't find push pins I needed.[h=1][/h]


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh man I wish I had seen your post a week earlier. I purchased 25 fasteners for $3.99 from some place in China. I'm hoping they turn out okay.


----------

